# HELPPPPP MEEEE



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

i been wondering, what if you have sand, not gravel, does your piranha pair "need" to blew/ dig or what not to get a nesting area? im askin cause i dont have gravels, i have sand. what would help my p's? plus is it ok if the powerhead is on when there breeding?what type of surrounding do most pair spawn on? have they ever laid eggs on the sand? please reply, it would help me alot


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

*Your question answered here*


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

im not sure if i dont understand what there saying but it doesnt say anything bout sand/gravel. sorry but can someone tell me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Stranger Posted Jan 14 2005, 08:16 AM
> *i been wondering, what if you have sand,* not gravel, does your piranha pair "need" to blew/ dig or what not to get a nesting area? im askin cause i dont have gravels, i have sand. what would help my p's? plus is it ok if the powerhead is on when there breeding?what type of surrounding do most pair spawn on? have they ever laid eggs on the sand? please reply, it would help me alot





> Stranger Posted Today, 06:15 AM
> im not sure if i dont understand what there saying but it doesnt say anything bout sand/gravel. sorry but can someone tell me


Makes no difference to the pirana. If they will breed, it will be on nearly any surface including sand. All we are doing is offering suggestions on material where the success is more common.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I might add here, the "act of blowing" is to remove unwanted particles not necessarily to create a nest or depression, though that is what it looks like.


----------

